# Any know what this is?



## jhild88 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hey everyone I've got some kind of weed that took over a bare spot in my celebration Bermuda anyone know what this is and how to get rid of it?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

jhild88 said:


> Hey everyone I've got some kind of weed that took over a bare spot in my celebration Bermuda anyone know what this is and how to get rid of it?


Not really sure but it looks like poison sumac. Nonetheless, any broad leaf (I.g. 2-4D, Quinclorac) chemical should clean that right up.


----------



## jhild88 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ok thank you sir. Will this kill the Bermuda too?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

It might yellow it a bit for a little while but it won't kill Bermuda. Nothing kills bermuda lol.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

jhild88 said:


> Hey everyone I've got some kind of weed that took over a bare spot in my celebration Bermuda anyone know what this is and how to get rid of it?


Looks a lot like Mulberry Weed

It is a PITA. I've been fighting it for years in my flower beds.

Edit: it says this on the article:


> " Mulberry weed in mown turf is very prolific"





> "If you leave the roots of Mulberry weed, you just make her mad, and she will respond by growing and SEEDING very close to the ground".


The seed pods are "explosive" and shoot seeds upto 4 feet out. I have use broadleaf weed killer successfully when in my fescue. You have to hand pick them out before they seed if they get amongst your flowers.
So, If it is Mulberry weed, I hope it stays in one spot and doesn't spread all over your yard


----------

